# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  [Vb6] – Source Quản Lý Kho Hàng

## buidungbds

1. Giới thiệu : Chương trình quản lý kho hàng, giúp cho việc xuất nhập hàng hoá một cách thuận tiện. Rất có ích cho các bạn làm Đồ án tốt nghiệp.

2. Ngôn ngữ : Visual Basic 6.

3. Giao diện :
​4. Nguồn : Sưu tầm từ Blog http://tip4it.tk

Download here
http://cid-a4e5440d42a2f4f4.skydriv...Documents/Visual Basic 6/QuanlyKho1250709.rar
Pass: tip4it.tk​

----------

